# 2009 Rogue recall



## mrbizness (Oct 13, 2008)

some 2009 Rogue's have been recalled

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/recalls/results.cfm?rcl_id=09V411&searchtype=quicksearch&summary=true&refurl=email[/URL]


----------

